# OB epidural



## mmills75 (Dec 20, 2010)

If I have a physican go in and give a OB epidural and another physican goes in 15 minutes afterward and believes it needs to be replaced and does so, can I bill for both placements?

We have a cap on our OB start and stop time.  

Thank you!


----------



## dwaldman (Dec 21, 2010)

I am not familiar with OB epidurals but I did find something that seemed like it sounded correct when I searched on the internet and found a thread from this list from 09

https://www.aapc.com/memberarea/forums/showthread.php?t=23815

Below I copied the response from another forum member:


"Please refer to the complete CPT description of ASA code 01967. It includes initial placement "and/or any necessary replacement" therefore no additional/separate charge is warranted for replacement."

Julie, CPC


----------



## mmills75 (Dec 21, 2010)

*Thank you*

Wonderful so glad I have you all! Thank you!


----------

